# TECH: MK4 2.0 ECU part numbers, all of them.



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I take no credit for this thread, it is complied from an old thread that died with Vortex 1.0 and I was able to pull info from thanks to Google's cached copy of the website.

Credit given to: randallhb, vasillalov and Ross-Tech

You can check your ECU by pulling it out or scanning it with Vag-Com and checking here under "VAG Number":









*AEG*
TIER 1/2= NO-SAI
TLEV1/2= SAI

From what I gather, NB, Golf and Jetta ECUs are all compatible, manual/auto can be used, but there was talk of recoding them to not look for the TCM, I am unsure on this.




>> 9M-X-999 000 -> This means cars up to year 1999 with serial number 999000
9M-Y-000 001 >> -> This means from year 2000 on with serial number 000001
9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV -> This means from year 2000 (any serial number) up to year 2001 with serial number 075840

Jetta:

AEG 06A 906 018 BH w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 FB w/o cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 BG with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 FA with cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1

AEG 06A 906 018 BJ w/o cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 ET w/o cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 J with cruise control >> 9M-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 ES with cruise control 9M-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV

Golf:

AEG 06A 906 018 JD w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 999 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JM w/o cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JC with cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 JL with cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> TIER 1

AEG 06A 906 018 JB w/o cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JK w/o cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JA with cruise control >> 1J-X-999 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 JJ with cruise control 1J-Y-000 001 >> 9M-1-075 840 LEV

Beetle:

AEG 06A 906 018 AB with cruise control >> 1C-W-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 AE w/o cruise control 1C-X-400 001 >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 ER w/o cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 P with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 TIER 1
AEG 06A 906 018 EQ with cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> TIER 1

AEG 06A 906 018 CQ w/o cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 EP w/o cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 CR with cruise control >> 1C-X-499 000 LEV
AEG 06A 906 018 EN with cruise control 1C-Y-400 001 >> LEV


*The others* Not much info is given on cruise control and SAI options, feel free to contribute your own numbers and your options, however I do think that ALL 2.0s after AEG had SAI standard.


AZG 06A 906 032 DS 9M-1-075-841 >> (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 DT 9M-1-075-841 >> (automatic)

AZG 06A 906 032 FN >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AZG 06A 906 032 FP >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)

AVH 06A 906 032 BP 9M-1-028-293 >> (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 BQ 9M-1-028-293 >> (automatic)

AVH 06A 906 032 FQ >> 9M-2-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 FR >> 9M-2-999-000 (automatic)

AVH 06A 906 032 MC 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (manual)
AVH 06A 906 032 MD 9M-3-000-001 >> 9M-3-999-000 (automatic)

BEV 06A 906 032 MT 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BEV 06A 906 032 NA 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)

BBW 06A 906 032 PE 9M-4-000-001 >> (manual)
BBW 06A 906 032 PD 9M-4-000-001 >> (automatic)


*Adapting the IMMO for IMMO2* (AEG)


Ross-Tech Wiki said:


> 1. Install the new ECU in the car
> [Select]
> [17 - Instruments]
> [Adaptation - 10]
> ...


Now let's get the DIY/FAQ thread fixed and have this added to it.

:beer:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

JB, you are the man


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

chasem407 said:


> JB, you are the man


Thanks chase.

Just realized the ECU number in the pic ends in JB haha, it was meant to be!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha weird! So you should never forget lol

so that little ross-tech instructions you added are to adapt an aeg ECU to another aeg car?

cause as you know the immobilizer in my spare ecu is keeping me from using it, will this help me?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Exactly what you needed.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

i have a 98 beetle with AEG 06A 906 018 CR ( havent verified yet)

will 06a 906 018 er or 06a 906 018 fa work for me? they correspond to 2000 + cars.


----------



## helmy (Feb 8, 2009)

what about the APK engine?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

raymondlee said:


> i have a 98 beetle with AEG 06A 906 018 CR ( havent verified yet)
> 
> will 06a 906 018 er or 06a 906 018 fa work for me? they correspond to 2000 + cars.


You have Cruise control and SAI?

ER = No, it does not have cruise control and will throw several throttle body codes.
FA = _Should_ work if you can defeat the IMMO on the ECU, and it will delete SAI.

I don't think any 98/99 beetles had immobilizer, you are going to be somewhat limited.

'AB' and 'P' should work but will remove SAI.

Can you confirm your ECU... like you said earlier "haven't verified yet" and the reason for replacement?



helmy said:


> what about the APK engine?


Not a north american engine, sorry no info on that.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

darn i still havent got it out yet. will jump on it this weekend.
darn i already paypal a guy for an er ecu:banghead:


----------



## VWStr0ng (Apr 23, 2011)

Gonna bring this thread back again....

Need a new ecu for my 1999 golf .auto. 2.0l. 

Ecu# 06A 906 018 JC

What ecu numbers will work for my car. I saw some on eBay with code :
06A 906 018 J

Will that work? Or does it need JC at the end to work for my car?

Thanks.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Forgot about this thread. Travis add to DIY? 





VWStr0ng said:


> Gonna bring this thread back again....
> 
> Need a new ecu for my 1999 golf .auto. 2.0l.
> 
> ...


J is for an engine with SAI, you do not have it, BG might work, like always, I can't confirm, I am going on best guess. Also BH will work in a pinch but will lose cruise control.

'98/'99 models are hard to be sure on as most don't have Immobilizer, you may need to disable the IMMO rather than just adapt it to another car.


----------



## VWStr0ng (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Jay Bee. I'm not having much luck finding a new ecu on ebay. BH might be my best bet as I don't see (or haven't used for that matter) the cruise control on my car. 

I heard the 99's are easier to swap...probably like you said cause they don't have the immobilizer...


----------



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

I was preparing to flash my ecu the other day through a C2 dealer and when we read the VAG-COM the ecu part # it gave us was actually different than the ECU that was in the car, realizing this after we pulled the ecu and compared it to what VAG-COM said. Neither him nor I had ever heard of this happening as we both thought that VAG-COM would be accurate in identifying the ecu. Just something we ran into, any thoughts on that would be appreciated


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

AEG2.SLOW said:


> I was preparing to flash my ecu the other day through a C2 dealer and when we read the VAG-COM the ecu part # it gave us was actually different than the ECU that was in the car, realizing this after we pulled the ecu and compared it to what VAG-COM said. Neither him nor I had ever heard of this happening as we both thought that VAG-COM would be accurate in identifying the ecu. Just something we ran into, any thoughts on that would be appreciated


I had this happen too. I have FB on my sticker, but JM when I vag-com it. I talked with a dealership and he said their was an update to it they perform sometimes during recalls, the 99.5 abd early 2000 models needed an update it was very minimal and they just load the same type file that comes stock on the later 2000s and early '01s. 

It caused issues when I got chipped too... and went unresolved for almost 2 and a half years,  thanks Unitronic. It's still in my closest waiting to be fixed so I can sell it.


----------



## AEG2.SLOW (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahhh that is what I assumed happened as mine was the same exact issue, I ended up just getting another fb ecm (which also read jm) and sent it into c2 for a bench flash and it worked out. It was a bit of a head scratcher


----------



## VWStr0ng (Apr 23, 2011)

Jay-Bee said:


> Forgot about this thread. Travis add to DIY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. ordered a used 'BG' ECU. it is part # 06A 906 018 BG which is similar to mine (06A 906 018 JC) in that they are both from a non california golf 1999 with cruise control. Gonna take a shot at trying to make these different part number ECU's work. These both might not have an immobilizer so my question is:

what is the procedure for my 1999 golf to swap in the replacement ECU?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

VWStr0ng said:


> Ok. ordered a used 'BG' ECU. it is part # 06A 906 018 BG which is similar to mine (06A 906 018 JC) in that they are both from a non california golf 1999 with cruise control. Gonna take a shot at trying to make these different part number ECU's work. These both might not have an immobilizer so my question is:
> 
> what is the procedure for my 1999 golf to swap in the replacement ECU?


They both appear to be for 1999 model year, I think it will be a straight swap.

Do you ever remember seeing a light like this in your dash when you first turn the key on? (could look similar or have a circle around the little car)










Let us know how it goes.


----------



## VWStr0ng (Apr 23, 2011)

No....that light doesn't look familiar Jay-Bee. Is that the immobilizer light? Yea, again thanks for all your help. I should be able to swap them by Thursday so I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## VWStr0ng (Apr 23, 2011)

swapped the replacement ecu in and threw this code: 

18020 - engine control module incorrectly coded P1612 - 35-00

....but more importantly the car runs exactly the same as it did before the swap which is like crap. Barely holds an idle and if you give it gas it dies or nearly does. if you let it sit for awhile it idles smoother but opening up the throttle makes it nearly stall or die. won't go past 3-4k rpms. Must be in limp mode. monitored some things on vag-com and noticed the the throttle body angle is sporadic..varying from 6.0 to 7.4 at idle (not touching the gas pedal) as well as the ignition timing jumping between 12 and 24 degrees at idle again without touching the throttle. This sounds wacky to me..?

I think it has something to do with the ECU and the timing? I REALLY need help here. I need this car running like it did before which was great. I know mechanically it is sound so its an electrical issue. I need someone willing to help me troubleshoot this problem please. thanks.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*AEG ECU Coding*

Hi all, here is some info about AEG ECUs coding, this is done with vag-com:

1. Go to module Engine-01
2. Login-11, using code 01283
3. Code Control Module-07, according to table(s) below
4. End output-06
5. Turn off ignition and then turn on ignition

Table 1. Coding > MY 1999

Transmission ABS Coding 
Manual Yes 00000 
Automatic Yes 00001 
Manual No 00040 
Automatic No 00041 

Table 2. Coding > MY 2000

Transmission ABS Air Bag Coding 
Manual No No 00001 
Manual Yes No 00011 
Manual No Yes 00021 
Manual Yes Yes 00031 
Automatic No No 00003 
Automatic Yes No 00013 
Automatic No Yes 00023 
Automatic Yes Yes 00033 

Notes: 
The coding entered will be activated by turning the ignition off and then on again. If after entering the valid code the ignition is not turned off and on again, the malfunction "control module incorrectly coded" in DTC memory cannot be erased.

The code entered and shown on the display will not be used by the Motronic control module until the ignition has been turned off once. An incorrect coding leads to: 
◆ Engine running malfunctions (rough gear changes, load change jerks, etc.) 
◆ Increased fuel consumption 
◆ Increased exhaust gas emissions 
◆ Malfunctions stored in DTC memory which are not actually present 
◆ Functions will not be performed (Oxygen Sensor (O2S) control, activation of the EVAP system, etc.). 
◆ On front wheel drive vehicles the traction control will not function (TC warning lamp comes on) 
◆ Reduced transmission life


----------



## Ivan_ (Feb 5, 2019)

*ECU Recode*

Ive been having problems recoding my ecu from an automatic to a manual. I have a 2000 AEG with ABS and airbags and followed your steps by the T and I'm still receiving the incorrect ecu coding fault. I am using VCDS ($100/DIY version).
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ivan_ (Feb 5, 2019)

*Addition to recoding an AEG*

After following the guide in this thread I kept receiving a code for "module incorrectly coded "intermittent". This code didn't give me a CEL buy remained in the computer's memory every time I would scan it. This code leads to the car running rough/not running as it should. I found that you must also update you CAN Gateway soft coding to match the new soft coding under the engine. In my case, I had a 2000 Jetta with ABS and airbags, that previously was an automatic but I had swapped into a manual. So this is what I did.

1. I recode my ECU to think like a manual.
-Plug in VCDS
-Key ON (first turn of the key), and go into 01-Engine.
-Once loaded, go to Login - 11 and enter 01283 as the login code.
-After this go into Coding - 07 and in my case changed my automatic coding (00033) to the manual one (00031). Look up the soft coding changes that you need for your application/car.
-Click Do it!
-Go back
-Then cycle the key OFF then back ON (when cycling OFF you DONT pull the key out, just turn it counterclockwise as far as it goes).

2. Update the CAN Gateway soft coding.
-After doing the above step you're left back in the main menu of VCDS.
-Go into 19-CAN Gateway
-And change your soft coding to match the criteria of your car. It should tell you what the numbers mean if you hover over the coding box. In my case, my soft coding was 00007 and it was not aligning with what I had just programmed the ECU to look for (it still thought it was an automatic). So I changed it to 00006 to match the newly programmed ECU.
-Click Do it!/Save
-Go back
-Cycle key OFF/ON
-Start the car

Once started and run for a bit, turn off car and check for codes, in my case, I cleared them and it never came back. Hope it helps someone, not many people have this specific car but hope I can prevent someone from pulling out their hair just like I have.


----------

